# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Legit Dbol?

## kelevra

Looking for feedback on the legitness of this dbol . Have used supplier before with good results, but this Dbol looks different than the last. Have not started any yet.Attachment 112133


SORRY I put this in the wrong spot and I'm to retard to figure out how to move it?

----------

